# As a potential final post



## kcowan (Jul 1, 2010)

Seasons Greetings!
to all my fellow posters.

Here is hoping the management will be motivated to recover this forum in the new year.
Keith


----------



## Daniel A. (Mar 20, 2011)

Nice !!


----------



## fatcat (Nov 11, 2009)

cute card thanks and merry christmas keith
what are _your_ issues with cmf ?


----------



## PuckiTwo (Oct 26, 2011)

Thanks!!! Great idea and Happy Holidays to you and all CMFfers. Pucki


----------



## My Own Advisor (Sep 24, 2012)

WOW, nice! Happy Holidays to all :biggrin:


----------



## Cal (Jun 17, 2009)

Happy Holidays!


----------



## kcowan (Jul 1, 2010)

fatcat said:


> what are _your_ issues with cmf ?


Not to be discussed in public!


----------



## Islenska (May 4, 2011)

That's a timely Christmas greeting

Haven't followed or don't understand all the new issues with members but we are starting a new year so lets put away the coal and carry on

CMF is full of decent people with much to offer, so all get it together and start afresh...................Merry Christmas!


----------



## Guban (Jul 5, 2011)

^ very well said Islenka!


----------



## hystat (Jun 18, 2010)

kcowan said:


> Not to be discussed in public!


the ban on bidet threads is a sore spot with many. Merry xmas.


----------



## My Own Advisor (Sep 24, 2012)

http://www.myownadvisor.ca/twas-night-christmas-financial-blogosphere/

For fun. Next year, I should include some CMF personalities 

Hope most of you get to enjoy some downtime from work, and see some family and friends. :snowman:

Happy Holidays!


----------

